# Grouper Day



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Fished today Nov 1 hoping for some pelgics. I had Paul, Craig (Xiphius) and Angelo Depaola for a day trip. We trolled for a few hours and there was no life and no love. It got around 2:00 so we went looking for some grouper to fill the box. The first few drops were good but we started to have battery problems. I think all 4 batteries were hurt from lack of use from the oil spill and they quickly faded out. Interesting, it never affected our electronics or motors.

Our crew still wanted to take advantage of the squid we were marking, so he rigged up his new Talica reel. We fished old school from then on and caught our limits within 2 hours. It was great fun and our crew today were champs. Hope the trolling bite improves soon. Enjoy the pictures.

Jeff


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Jesus, thats a day of fishing right there. :thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell yeah.


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Wow!*

Now, that's what I call saving the day! Beautiful fish. How deep were you fishing? Congradulations!:thumbup: John


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice Job.. Congrats...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch Jeff. Man, those sure are some great looking deep drop rigs! J/K


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! kinda makes my one grouper look goofy! Good job guys!


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

I bet ya'll went home with some sore arms pulling all that up old school. Did you let the bait soak extra long to keep from pulling up and checking so much? Great catch.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeff, great trip excellent crew, and thanks for the invite. Safe trip home looks like some good eating for a while


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess you put a whoopin on em huh!!!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet! Lots of reeling - though I see that electric reel in one pic!!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

Ouch my back hurts looking at that


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Great catch Jeff. Man, those sure are some great looking deep drop rigs! J/K


Hey, I'm a huge fan of your deep drop rigs! I'm so thankful I never have to rig up again. We need to go swording together next time.

Jeff


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Jeff
I tried responding to your PM but was unable to due to settings on your end, I did respond by public message, let me know if you did not get it

Robert


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

that water looks perfect. didnt try any trolling?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

just kidding had to read a little lol


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done!
Age, effort and experience will beat youth, shortcuts and enthusiam almost all of the time!
Blue skies, fair winds & calm seas,
Sandman


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

What is that rod and reel combo? Looks light weight and fun to use.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

It says talica in the post - my eyes are not what they once were


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Island24 said:


> What is that rod and reel combo? Looks light weight and fun to use.


It is a Talica II 16 on a 200 lb star rod with 60 lb Jerry Brown hollow core braid and 60 floro carbon top shot. I bought it from Chris at Sam's.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

good job guy s i think u got recess beat


----------

